# Gaggia Factory G106



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Randomly stumbled across one of these via eBay and made the purchase.

I'm a Gaggia Classic chap through and through and looking forward to learning all about the technique of lever machines.

Are there any users with knowledge of these machines? Ideally I'd like to strip and service the machine, am I right in staring that La Pavoni Europiccola parts are the same?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if my Gaggia Classic portafilter will fit the Factory model?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

The Gaggia Factory G106 is a re badged Pavoni. The portafilter is 48mm(?) anyway, much smaller than the 58mm on your Classic.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

49 mm portafilter and not all parts are interchangeable, the portafilter from the 106 does not fit a la pavoni with the same diameter group!


----------



## pinky (Jan 22, 2015)

IF you need part numbers: http://www.partsguru.com/GaggiamodelFactory.html


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Are the group head seals the same between the G106 & La Pavoni Professional?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes i believe so


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Been using the machine since Monday and all I can say is wow!

Using a lever machine is so cool, I'm starting to get some good shots now. I'm on the lookout for a single hole steam wand tip as the three hole has prevented me from creating any microfoam. I've blocked two of the holes up for now.

I also need a boiler to group head seal as when I'm extracting coffee some water escapes from this area. I've nipped up the 10mm bolts but don't want to keep tightening them if the seal is faulty...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How about some pics, Martin?


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Just found this thread ~ are you still happy with the Gaggia/La Pavoni.

One has caught my I as a reserve machine or for when I fancy pulling a coffee.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If I can assist - its a machine that requires a lot of getting used to and is more involved than most others, incredibly rewarding when you get it right, you have to develop a routine with it and tweak the steps -

coffee grind, lever pressure, group head temp, boiler pressure, length of pull, pre infusion time etc.

you do these with most machines, but with the pav you its a challenge that rewards your patience


----------

